# Insulating around waste pipe?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am guessing you are over a crawl space vs. a basement?

When the flange goes on, it should be tight to the floor and sealed to the subfloor.

If you want to seal it in the meantime, stuff a plastic bag around it or some batt insulation if you have some around. The trash bag option is usually much more readily available.


----------



## JenD* (Nov 17, 2012)

*Plastic bags are a lifesaver*

Thanks for writing! We actually have used plastic bags stuffed around the pipe as we work in that room, and yep, they work wonders.

I understand that flange should be installed thru the new tile/backerboard, but since it was not previously (the existing vinyl was installed just up to the flange decades ago, it looks like) I am concerned that will be the case again this time for some unknown reason. If this is what has to happen, is it okay to just leave the plastic bags in there over time, do you think? I am guessing/hoping there wouldn't be a mold issue with the plastic? Happy to get some batt to do the same thing if you think that is a better solution.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that space over a crawl space?

The bigger issue is that there is no insulation or air barrier down there if so.

Look up all the crawl space threads here on this forum and you will get some ideas on how to improve that insulation schedule. That has to be fixed up a well or you are going to have an ice cold bathroom/toilet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07h2O496kyU


----------

